# Nassahegan RAW - 7/30/08



## bvibert (Jul 31, 2008)

My wife and I went out for another nice ride at Nass.  We did pretty much the same ride we did last time; twisties north of scoville, cross to the twisties to the south, except then we hit up b-street for a quick loop before heading back to the main trail and down to the parking lot.  We ran into o3jeff a few times who was doing solo ride, nice to chat with him.  Pretty soon Carrie will be confident enough to go on mellow rides with other people.  She actually had one kinda bad spill when she heard Jeff coming up behind her and she tried to look back (in the middle of a slow rooty section) and ended up falling over onto an old log with some branch stumps on it that cut up her leg a bit.  Other than that it was fairly incident free, she cleared the log crossing that she went OTB on the last ride, so that was good.  She also attempted a couple others that she hadn't last time.  She just needs a bit more confidence to hit them with more speed and to keep her pedals clear of the log.  That was the only thing keeping her from making it over them.  All in all a good ride, we rode for about 1.5 hours I guess.


----------



## severine (Jul 31, 2008)

I also rode right over that rock pile with the knobby log without stopping to size it up first.   Cleared it beautifully this time, if I do say so myself.  

It was a lot of fun!  I'm sore and bruised/cut up.  But it was worth it.  I'll get the hang of this!  It's a lot different than the doubletrack I was used to doing at White Memorial, that's for sure!

Nice meeting you yesterday, Jeff!  Funny how we kept running into you!


----------



## o3jeff (Jul 31, 2008)

Nice bumping into you and meeting Carrie. Sorry about sneaking up on you on the trail.

You two were moving right along there seeing you caught up to me at the end.


----------



## Trekchick (Jul 31, 2008)

Carrie, I'm sooooooo stoked for you!
I told ya Mt Biking is a blast,and a confidence builder in sooooooooo many ways.
Love it!


----------



## severine (Jul 31, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> Sorry about sneaking up on you on the trail.


Well, I shouldn't have been looking behind me then anyway.  :lol:  I was just really embarrassed when I realized it was you (while I was falling and couldn't stop it).  

Yup, Trekchick, you're right!   Very cool every time I cleared anything that seemed scary to me. 

That *little* drop off the ledge-y rock was a lot of fun, too.  I was kind of looking forward to it when we got it.


----------



## bvibert (Jul 31, 2008)

severine said:


> That *little* drop off the ledge-y rock was a lot of fun, too.  I was kind of looking forward to it when we got it.



The one on the way back, just after the intersection?


----------



## severine (Jul 31, 2008)

bvibert said:


> The one on the way back, just after the intersection?


Yeah.  We did that last time, too.  The one where you were telling me (on Sat) that I didn't have to do it when I was already halfway up.  It's not much of a drop (and you guys probably don't consider it a drop at all), but it's cool.  I liked it.


----------



## bvibert (Jul 31, 2008)

Yeah, that wouldn't really be considered a drop, more of a small roller.  I'm still really impressed that you rode it both times though.


----------



## bvibert (Jul 31, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> Nice bumping into you and meeting Carrie. Sorry about sneaking up on you on the trail.



Don't worry about it, you taught her a valuable lesson; Don't look backwards when riding over rough terrain. 



o3jeff said:


> You two were moving right along there seeing you caught up to me at the end.



Did you do pretty much the same thing we did (after you passed us)?


----------



## o3jeff (Jul 31, 2008)

For the most part. I did the B like you did, then went down the trail that has the abandoned truck by the intersection for a bit and then back tracked to Chippens were you found be surveying the junk pile.


----------



## bvibert (Jul 31, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> For the most part. I did the B like you did, then went down the trail that has the abandoned truck by the intersection for a bit and then back tracked to Chippens were you found be surveying the junk pile.



Ah, well that explains how we caught up to you, we didn't go up to check out the old truck. 8)  When I saw you on East Chippens I thought you were looking to pick up a new sofa or something.


----------

